# Stoner



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (19. Januar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNOYy4gzzag

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVuZj1dosXU&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LyKsmHn6ItA




Richtig schön zum Entspannen, mag sonst noch jemand diese Stilrichtung?


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Januar 2010)

so was wie wolfmother hör ich gern, gehört ja mein ich zu der richtung ^^


----------



## Spawnferkel (8. April 2010)

stoner rock (metal) ist töfte. hör momentan viel colour haze, dozer, orange goblin und electric wizard. jemand noch ein paar empfehlungen für mich?


----------



## Thoor (8. April 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> stoner rock (metal) ist töfte. hör momentan viel colour haze, dozer, orange goblin und electric wizard. jemand noch ein paar empfehlungen für mich?



lass doch die threads in frieden ruhen ok >.> den te gibts nichtmal mehr :<


----------



## Spawnferkel (9. April 2010)

was interessiert mich denn der TE? soll ich für so ne kleine frage direkt nen neuen thread aufmachen? da kann ich auch direkt die bestehenden strukturen nutzen, tut ja keinem weh.


----------



## Haxxler (11. April 2010)

Stoner Rock ist wirklich dufte. Vorallem Wolfmother.


----------



## Shaxul (13. April 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> lass doch die threads in frieden ruhen ok >.> den te gibts nichtmal mehr :<



Da macht sich mal wer die Mühe, zu einem Thema die SuFu zu benutzen und KEINEN neuen Thread aufzumachen, und dann kommt sowas.. 

Naja, also hier mal ein paar Empfehlungen:
Kyuss (kennste bestimmt), The Sword, Fu Manchu, Karma to Burn (letztens erst live gesehen, der Hammer!), Goatsnake.


----------

